# Crankset Shaft Modification



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Hello everyone.
During a quick chat with my friend (we were having fun with a friend who drilled holes on his frame to install pump), we came a topic about crankset shafts.

I heard people were drilling holes on steering tube of the forks to lose weight, so I wonder if there are anyone who put holes on the crankset shaft.

I did a quick research but couldn't find anything.

I know it will ruin the stiffness of the crankset, but since there are people who are riding on wheels or handlebars which are less stiff that a waterbed, I think it is quite possible that someone did it before.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ToffieBoi said:


> I heard people were drilling holes on steering tube of the forks to lose weight,


The area where they do this is at a non-stress area.



> so I wonder if there are anyone who put holes on the crankset shaft. I did a quick research but couldn't find anything.


Probably because it's a stupid idea. And anyone who may have done it is too ashamed to discuss their failed results.
Also because drillium (drillium - Yahoo Image Search Results) is an outdated practice. Modern bike components are manufactured to have little to know extra material to safely remove. 



> I know it will ruin the stiffness of the crankset,


Drilling holes in the shaft won't ruin the stiffness of the crankset. The shaft is inboard of the bearings. What it will do it lower the amount of torque you can deliver to the chain before the shaft snaps.



> but since there are people who are riding on wheels or handlebars which are less stiff that a waterbed, I think it is quite possible that someone did it before.


I'm curious.... how much weight do you think you can safely remove from a crank shaft?


----------

